# Field hunting with cattle in the field?



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Do any of you guys ever ask permission to hunt a field for geese that has cattle in the field? I found a nice big field (160 acres) with about 200 giant geese feeding in the middle of it. The only problem is that there were cattle in the field. But the cattle were clear on the other end where the farmer puts out hay. Is this crazy to even ask the farmer if I can hunt it?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have never been run off for asking, who knows you might get lucky.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

no i dont think its crazy if you ask for permission. I have hunted fields with cattles that holds geese but this farmer has both lands on each side of the roads and geese will use both fields and it has a pond on each of one... the farmer lets us hunts the field that doesnt hold the cattles on, then the next week we might will have to hunt on the other side if the farmer moves the cattles to the other side.. this might be a little bit different from what your lookin at. good luck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would ask. You never know. Just becareful. I have noticed when you shoot the cattle come a running. You would think they would run off but for some reason they seem to be attracted to the shooting.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I probably won't ask. I would hate to run the cattle through a fence. These geese must be smart. There is several fields around, but they pick the one with cattle. Oh well, there is only one week left in the season.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ask!!! You will only kick yourself when you drive by the field and someone else is in there. All they can say is no.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm sure the farmer has seen this before and will know if the cattle will be bothered or bothersome to you. I guess you probaly know what they are eating if they follow the cows from pasture to pasture. Go knock the crap outa them!!!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I asked this past fall and the the reply from the farmer was * you can shoot around cows can't ya?* It was one of the best shoots we had.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We have gotten permission to hunt grouse in pasture land that was currently grazing cows. The only problem is that my dog kept barking at the damn cows..........dumb dog :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I was gonna add be careful around cows if you have a dog, alot of times the cows think it's a coyote and try to run it off. It's kinda scary being surrounded by a herd of bawling cows with nowhere to run, of course the dog tries to hide between your legs to make it worse.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Hunted a pasture this year and the cows came a running when we shot (curious little devils). I started waving the T-flags at them and they stopped in thier tracks and headed back to where the other end of the pasture.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

me my self i would never ask permission to hunt a field geese were in. One because i'm a farmer and the cattle really dont appreciate the shooting and when ppl are out there they generally tend to go check it out. Two i would feel really bad even shooting a quarter close to cattle cuz if there are any little ones it would scare the crap out of them. Just a way of preserving my opertunities to hunt his land when the cows arent around.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ya, we ended up turning around and getting out of the field. We stopped back and told the farmer what happened and he was very nice to us. Come to think of it, I think that was the first time Remmi had ever seen a cow up close. Her bark his actually quite fierce nowadays, but it was a high pitched, whimpy woof back then! :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Been there and done that but we knew the farmer well! So it depends!!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just ask the farmer, the worst thing that can happen is he will say no (like all the other guys have already said). I live on farm and if some asked if they could hunt in my feild I would say no just so I could go and get them hehehehe. Just ask the farmer, you will feel better about it if you do.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I've asked several times. Range of responses from "are you nuts" to "do you know the difference between a cow and a goose, if yes, no problem". I'm not real fond of it, though, something a little unsettling. I swear, though, that with our high pressure the last several years I've seen more waterfowl hang in fenced in corn fields with cows than chance would dictate. I think they're starting to figure out, on average, there's less danger where there is cows.

Who makes the best full body cow decoy and how many can you get in a 6 x 14 and should a guy use herfords or angus and should I flock the heads and the tails or just the heads and what is the best cow call?


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Hunting in a field full of cattle and geese can be a good idea...

Hunting in a field your buddy scouted that was "full of geese" and a single "big white cow with horns" is NEVER a good idea... :eyeroll: :withstupid:

Ever see a ****** off, very large Charolais Bull up close and personal first thing in the morning?  I thought we were going to have to buy that one...


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)




----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know the farmer at all. I think it would be bad PR to ask permission with cattle in the field. If it was my field and cattle I wouldn't want some guy shooting around my cattle. But it sure is tempting with those Giant 14 pounders landing in the middle of field knowing that they will be back tomorrow. 8)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I hunted mallards in a harvested corn field with cattle in it.The only problem I ran into was the cattle were so curious.I had a couple of goose shell decoys get stepped on and had to really watch out for them when I was shooting.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

We showed up one morning this season to find a couple of bulls in the pasture we were going to hunt. I went up to the barn and the farmer offered to ride down on his 4x4 and move them to another pasture. He added that the one bull was a little "difficult" and it wouldn't have been a good idea to be in there with him. So that's another argument for asking; maybe he can move the stock and you won't even have to worry about the cattle.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Im good friends with a farmer who has winter wheat and he also has black angus, all he has ever told me was to be careful and he would let me hunt. I have not had any problems with them coming towards the shooting, which under normal circumstances(no decoys) they will come running thinking its time to eat, just like honking the horn attracts them. I have never seen cattle mix in with geese in the fields. May just be coincidence, but do it, no farmer wants the geese eating his money.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I've had good hunts in a pasture, it was pretty small too. I had to chase them out of the decoys a few times cause they kept tippin over the decoys. Seems like usually most farmers are anal about being anywhere near their cattle but these people told me the geese destroy their pasture in the spring so thats prolly why they let me hunt, I'll be there next early season for sure.


----------

